

Ask HN: What is this type of design called? - notastartup

When I scroll down the top bar stays in place and the pages are divided into sections. What is this design called? Are there any open source free themes like this for bootstrap and etc?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dropbox.com&#x2F;
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;actionherojs.com&#x2F;
======
chany2
Single-page HTML5 design?

Topbar CSS = background:fixed

You just build <div> with different color with width=100%

I googled for you - [http://www.instantshift.com/2013/10/14/free-responsive-
html5...](http://www.instantshift.com/2013/10/14/free-responsive-
html5-templates/) \--- go to around the 6th one, free Download, exactly the
same as Actionherojs.com

~~~
notastartup
that's a gold mine. thank you!

question, for your [http://sharemoto.io/](http://sharemoto.io/), how did you
make that automatic typing cursor? That animation of icon is simply genius.
plus the auto scrolling when you scroll down is a neat feature. Is there a
library for that as well? thanks again.

